# More sax t



## Rob (Jan 7, 2009)

here's a short tune, compositionally somewhere in between Steps Ahead and Jarrett's songs from the 70s, a period I find myself missing lately... thanks for listening

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/GoodOlTimes.mp3

remixed at 88.2khz

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Steps88.2khz.mp3


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow Rob - top notch. Exquisite progression, melody, voicings and phrasing. This is the first serious work I've heard you do which probably deserves accolades amongst the jazz community. Best I've heard from you. Love it. 

Mr T Sax sounds great as well as your uses of it but the surprising thing overall is the composition itself. A cut above. Also - great mockup.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 7, 2009)

How great, Rob!

As always, it is a pleasure to listen to your demos. 

Mr. Sax rocks! Well done, Rob!

Gunther


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 7, 2009)

I like this sort of condensed writing very much.


----------



## lux (Jan 7, 2009)

So lovely.

You seem much in confidence with this sax, really.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice Rob!

It has more of Steps Ahead, without Steve Gad, than Jarett in my opinion.
The only Jarett color I can think of is in the theme at 1:00

Real good use of the sax. The only thing I miss is vibrato at the end of long sustains...

Great job overall

Would be even better if it was performed live :wink:


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2009)

Frederick Russ @ 7th January 2009 said:


> Wow Rob - top notch. Exquisite progression, melody, voicings and phrasing. This is the first serious work I've heard you do which probably deserves accolades amongst the jazz community. Best I've heard from you. Love it.
> 
> Mr T Sax sounds great as well as your uses of it but the surprising thing overall is the composition itself. A cut above. Also - great mockup.



wow Frederick thanks a lot, man!


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2009)

germancomponist @ 7th January 2009 said:


> How great, Rob!
> 
> As always, it is a pleasure to listen to your demos.
> 
> ...



thank you, Gunther!


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2009)

Hannes_F @ 7th January 2009 said:


> I like this sort of condensed writing very much.



Thank you, Hannes, I seem to have a 2 minutes average attention span :D hence the condensed writing...


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2009)

lux @ 7th January 2009 said:


> So lovely.
> 
> You seem much in confidence with this sax, really.



grazie mille Lux


----------



## Rob (Jan 8, 2009)

[quote:36a03f0841="Patrick de Caumette @ 7th January 2009"]Very nice Rob!

It has more of Steps Ahead, without Steve Gad, than Jarett in my opinion.
The only Jarett color I can think of is in the theme at 1:00

Real good use of the sax. The only thing I miss is ò¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M   ¹M    ¹M   !¹M   "¹M   #¹M   $¹M   %¹M   &¹M   '¹M   (¹M   )¹M   *¹M   +¹M   ,¹M   -¹M   .¹M   /¹M   0¹M   1¹M


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice Rob, an enjoyable listen!


----------



## adrianallan (Jan 8, 2009)

I loved it too - unbelievably life-like and expressive playing. Great harmonies as well.


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2009)

artsoundz, Blackster, Bryla, Craig, Adrian thanks for listening...

after having been scolded  by Stefano Lucato for not using the ideal sample rate in my piece "good old times" I've remixed it at 88.2khz and I'm re-posting it as "Steps". Can you tell the difference in sound quality?

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/Steps88.2khz.mp3


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 9, 2009)

subjective. Maybe it does.

The problem is I cant concentrate on the audio quality as the piece is SO damn good. Back off on the genius content a bit, will ya!


----------



## Stefano Lucato (Jan 9, 2009)

Great Rob ! :wink: 

Stefano


----------



## bsl (Jan 11, 2009)

MrSaxT : comparison between 44.1KHz and 88.2 KHz .

http://www.samplemodeling.com/forum/download/file.php?id=57&sid=4bd11b92e4ffed5cabe47ef1dc6a1f68 (http://www.samplemodeling.com/forum/dow ... f1dc6a1f68)


----------



## artsoundz (Jan 11, 2009)

smoother in the second ex. 

In Rob's case, it doesnt matter as much not to mention it's would seem impractical to switch to 88. In fact. this is the least of it's shortcomings, though few. 

Interesting comparison though. Thanks.


----------



## Rob (Jan 22, 2009)

Henrik, thanks a lot!

rob


----------

